# Front Shock Absorbers



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

hi

Does anyone know the spec of a Burstner 747 front shock absorber.

thanks in advance

amc


----------



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Contact 'CamperUK' who have and deal with everything Burstner and have the biggest workshop I have seen.
Alan


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

it all depends on the base and or chassis any more info would be helpfull


----------



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

2004 fiat ducato 2.8 with alko chassis

cheers

allan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Ducato models with the Alko chassis have uprated coil springs. This might mean the shock absorbers are not standard either.


----------



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

hi 747
thanks for that, the problem I have with the offside front strut is that the piston sounds a bit dry when working, so a little spray of wd 40 cures it for a while until the wd 40 itself dries up.

chhers 

allan


----------

